# Replacement of an OB epidural



## vanessa10 (Sep 24, 2009)

1st Dr placed an epidural for a labor. 2nd Dr came in 12 hrs later and replaced the epidural. How should this be billed? She both Drs get base and time?


----------



## jdrueppel (Sep 25, 2009)

vanessa09,

Please refer to the complete CPT description of ASA code 01967.  It includes initial placement "and/or any necessary replacement" therefore no additional/separate charge is warranted for replacement.

Julie, CPC


----------

